# Generador de Pulsos



## NeStO... (Dic 11, 2006)

Buenas!, necesito ayuda con un proyecto que tengo que hacer y es un generador de señales o funciones que cumpla con las siguientes caracteristicas:
- Control manual de la amplitud de salida de 0 a 10 V.
- Selector de dos rangos de frecuencias de 10 a 5kHz y 1KHz a 500 Khz.
- Slector de polaridad de la salida (positiva, alterna o negativa)
- Control del ciclo util de 10% a 90%
- Control manual unico e independiente de la frecuencia para los rangos establecidos
- Entrada de la tensión externa para ajuste de la frecuencia (VCO) en el rango +-2
- Capacidad de corriente de la salida de 250mA a cualquier amplitud
- Alimentacion externa a partir de la red de 120 V.
Estuve investigando y encontre que se puede hacer con un IC8038, pero creo que esta descontinuado y no me cumple algunas de las caracteristicas, por favor es urgente de antemano gracias.


----------



## albabug (Dic 24, 2006)

Pues a mi no se me ocurre otra solucion mas sencilla que la de programar algun microcontrolador que te pueda dar los pulsos cuadrados y después pasarlos por diversas etapas de potencia y acondicionamiento. Esto puede ser con un PIC o yo en mi caso lo haria con el micro que mas se usar que es el ATMEL 89C51, sin embargo, prácticamente con cualquier micro puedes hacerlo, variar la frecuencia y el ciclo de trabajo, incluso, te puede dar varias frecuencias y varios ciclos al mismo tiempo por diversos puertos.

Ahora, tambien encontré esto que te puede servir:

http://usuarios.lycos.es/tervenet/Montajes/generador_de_funciones.htm


----------



## albabug (Dic 24, 2006)

Ah disculpa, el URL que te pasé, usa el mismo 8038, sin embargo, si vives en México o en verdad te urge, puedes conseguirlo en AG Electrónica por 142 pesos (13 dolares)
www.agelectronica.com

Ellos tienen envio por paqueteria, aunque ya a otros paises estoy seguro debes poder conseguir opciones mas baratas que un paquete desde México


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 26, 2006)

otra aplicion similar la genera un integrado (xr2206) funciona bien y es de menor cantidad de componntes externos, pero la frecuancia maxima como el anterior es de 100KHz
http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/XR2206V1.PDF


----------



## JCMB (Sep 12, 2012)

Tengo un contador que me cuenta horas minutos y segundos. Y digo ME CUENTA, porque cuenta impulsos manuales que yo le doy a traves de un pulsador manualmente.

Necesitaria implementar en el circuito un Oscilador por llamarlo de alguna manera, que proporcionara pulsos de onda cuadrada a una frecuencia deseada. Para asi poder poner en marcha al reloj de forma automatica.

A ver si alguien me puede indicar como hacer ese generador de pulsos de onda cuadrada.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola, que tal si usas el "nunca bien ponderado" 555.


----------



## JCMB (Sep 14, 2012)

Cual es la frecuencia maxima que pued conseguir con el 555?


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 14, 2012)

Una vez hice trabajar al 555 a 25KHz, pero ya estaba que no dabamas... asi que me imagino que hasta los 5KHz sin problema...


----------



## JCMB (Sep 15, 2012)

Me gustaria hacer un oscilador con cristal de quarzo, pero no lo consigo.


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 15, 2012)

http://electronica.yoreparo.com/diseno_electronico/200964_0.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2012)

JCMB dijo:


> Me gustaria hacer un oscilador con cristal de quarzo, pero no lo consigo.



¿ Que cosa es la que no consigues ?, ¿ El cuarzo ?, ¿ El oscilador ?

Mira el datasheet de este integrado: *CD4060* Le agregas un par de capacitores cerámicos, un par de resistencias y un cristal recuperado de un reloj barato y tienes tus pulsos y con precisión.


----------

